# help transferring Bookmarks from old computer to new computer?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I want to transfer all my Bookmarks (favorite websites) from one computer to another. I'm using chrome on both machines. I've googled it, & it talks about exporting & importing...but I'm confused (as usual!). The instructions dont seem to be clear ( to me anyway, as to what you do on the old machine, and what you do on the new machine). Can anyone tell me step-by-step (like I'm a 5-year old with zero computer knowledge) what to do here?
I also read that u can also do this by e-mail, which sounds sensible... is that way simpler? If so ...how to do it?
Anyone? Tks.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

No need to transfer bookmarks. Logon to your Google account on the new PC and Chrome will look exactly the same as it did on the old one. All bookmarks and all other settings will be there. That's the beauty of Chrome.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> I want to transfer all my Bookmarks (favorite websites) from one computer to another. I'm using chrome on both machines.


Did you buy another computer?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

agent99 said:


> Did you buy another computer?


,,,no, not yet. just transferring from my desk top to my current(old) laptop, so i have them on both


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

pwm said:


> No need to transfer bookmarks. Logon to your Google account on the new PC and Chrome will look exactly the same as it did on the old one. All bookmarks and all other settings will be there. That's the beauty of Chrome.


thanks pwm. I'm not in the habit of "logging in" to my google account all the time - and i dont really want to start doing that. If i do as you say ONCE, will the bookmarks stay there permanently from then on, so i can see them, or will i have to log in each time - to see them?


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

Just logon once. Google will remember your PC.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

pwm said:


> Just logon once. Google will remember your PC.


wow! just tried it. it worked! how cool is that! tks pwm (& others)


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> wow! just tried it. it worked! how cool is that! tks pwm (& others)


ooooohhh....but now i notice there's a little tag up at top right - with my email name on it. When i click on it it says I can go "incognito"....
Was never there before .... can i get rid of that & still keep bookmarks?...


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

jargey3000 said:


> ooooohhh....but now i notice there's a little tag up at top right - with my email name on it. When i click on it it says I can go "incognito"....
> Was never there before .... can i get rid of that & still keep bookmarks?...


I don't see that on my Chrome browser, but there's a shortcut [shift-ctrl-N] to open a new incognito window. If you don't know, incognito just tells websites not to track you; they still know your IP address, but aren't supposed to do anything else. I prefer to use Privacy Badger; it stops all tracking and unwanted ads.

By the way, I don't use Google to remember my passwords; I keep them local. I figure if someone manages to get my email password, I'd rather they wouldn't also be able to see all my bookmarks and saved passwords. In any case, I would never save a password for any banking website - just things like CMF sign-in. 

You will get an e-mail from Google if someone logs in your account on a new computer for the 1st time, but the damage may already be done by the time you see that e-mail.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

bump?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> ooooohhh....but now i notice there's a little tag up at top right - with my email name on it. When i click on it it says I can go "incognito"....
> Was never there before .... can i get rid of that & still keep bookmarks?...


I'm still curious about this new tag/ it's right at top right of screen, right next to the minimize/enlarge and"x" off tags.
It shows the first part of my gmail address - but not the "@gmail.com" part, and apparently allows me to "go incognito".
I'm not signed in to google or gmail. It was NEVER there before i signed in to google to import my bookmarks (as above)
Anyone else have it? how do i get rid of it?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

That just shows you're logged in to Chrome, and that lets you keep your bookmarks in the cloud so they're there if you use another device where you're also logged into Chrome. If you want to log out, here are the instructions:

To sign out of Chrome:
Click the Chrome menu button at right end of the browser address bar.
Select Settings.
Click Disconnect your Google Account. ...
Decide whether you want to keep your account history, bookmarks, settings, and other Chrome data saved on the computer. ...
Click Disconnect account.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Userkare said:


> By the way, I don't use Google to remember my passwords; I keep them local. *I figure if someone manages to get my email password, I'd rather they wouldn't also be able to see all my bookmarks and saved passwords*. In any case, I would never save a password for any banking website - just things like CMF sign-in.


 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Agreed. Never let Google store your passwords, unless it's a site that not something that is critical to your financial.

It's much easier for a hacker to get in that way to your other accounts.

For my banking access, I don't store the debit card number or the password. Type it in each time..it doesn't take that long and you will be a bit safer. 



> You will get an e-mail from Google if someone logs in your account on a new computer for the 1st time, but the damage may already be done by the time you see that e-mail.


Yup!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Spudd said:


> That just shows you're logged in to Chrome, and that lets you keep your bookmarks in the cloud so they're there if you use another device where you're also logged into Chrome. If you want to log out, here are the instructions:
> 
> To sign out of Chrome:
> Click the Chrome menu button at right end of the browser address bar.
> ...


thanks spudd - so, just to be clear... i can do this (disconnect my google account) and still keep my bookmarks each time i open up....? thanks.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> thanks spudd - so, just to be clear... i can do this (disconnect my google account) and still keep my bookmarks each time i open up....? thanks.


I haven't tried it myself but the link says "decide whether you want to keep your bookmarks saved on the computer" so I'm thinking it will work. Give it a try, what's the worst that can happen? If your bookmarks are gone after you log out, then log back in again.


----------

